
About Glocalzone – Peer to peer delivery platform - glocalzone
http://www.glocalzone.com
======
glocalzone
We are building a peer to peer delivery platform with my partners, can you
please sign up and give feedback for our new product? Now, we are in beta
version but we are building our new mobile apps, that's why I need your advice
:)

